# Solved: windows 7 not able to extract .bkf files



## sheraz (Jan 7, 2010)

i just recently installed windows 7 from xp and before i did i created a backup because it said i would lose everything if i installed it. But after installing when i tried to extract my back up file it does not recognise it. plz help


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Download the NTBackup tool to able to read bkf files:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=7da725e2-8b69-4c65-afa3-2a53107d54a7


----------



## sheraz (Jan 7, 2010)

peterh40 said:


> Download the NTBackup tool to able to read bkf files:
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=7da725e2-8b69-4c65-afa3-2a53107d54a7


This Windows® operating system supplemental utility restores backups made on Microsoft® Windows XP and Windows Server® 2003 to computers running Microsoft Windows Vista and Windows Server 2008. it does not work for windows 7


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

try checking here.


----------



## sheraz (Jan 7, 2010)

valis said:


> try checking here.


thanks a lot for the help you gave me exactly what i needed and now windows 7 is perfect!! i was worried that i would have to find someone with xp to extract all my files but this little program is very handy.:up:


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

glad to help. 

if you are satisfied, you can mark it solved in the upper left hand corner. Seeing your experience is listed as 'advanced', I'd hope you stick around and offer some of YOUR advice.......it's a great feeling when you get that 'thank you'. 

rather addictive, too.


----------



## sheraz (Jan 7, 2010)

i finished the back up restore but it says that i do not have the correct permissions to access the file location and it won't let me delete it? what should i do?


----------



## sheraz (Jan 7, 2010)

not to worry i fixed it


----------

